# excision perirectal cyst subcutaneous



## Lindseywingate1990 (May 22, 2012)

what code would i use for the excision of a perirectal subcutaneous cyst? i was looking at 46040 but that is an incision and drainage code. the OP reads this:

the patient was noted to have a right anteror hard nodule adjacent to sacr from previous incision and drainage. this area was incised. there was no flud or puss noted there. however, there was some sebaceous material and some hard indurated material. this was removed with elliptical incision what was 2.5 in length and 1.5 in width this area was completely excised down to the level of the peroneal muscles and the incison was closed.


any suggestions?


----------



## koatsj (May 22, 2012)

What about 46922?


----------

